# Sales tax in Minnesota?



## Purity (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys!

My dad's going to Minnesota in a week and he'll do some makeup shopping for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, I'm not sure about how much the sales tax is, does anyone know? Oh and also, does anyone happen to know what the duty free prices for Chanel's Rouge allure laque are in US dollars?

TIA!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 10, 2010)

The general sales tax rate is 6.875%, so if you wanted to buy somethig listed as $1.00, you actually pay $1.07 (it rounds up). HTH!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 10, 2010)

omg that's low. in SF, the sales tax is 9.5%.

have fun with the makeup!


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually, the general sales tax is one thing, but it's higher in certain areas - Minneapolis, for example, is higher because there's an additional city sales tax plus an additional Hennepin county sales tax. Last I checked, Duluth is higher as well.

Also, California's cost of living is also higher - while minimum wage is $8, Minnesota's minimum wage is only $6.15 (for large employers - small employers only have to pay out $5.25). Ontop of that, thanks to state law overtime is only required after 48 hours in a week, not 40.

Minnesota has the third-lowest minimum hourly wage in the country - there's no way we could afford to pay 9% sales tax.


----------

